# Announcing COLTON LEE



## ColtonsMom

Be Prepared for longness!!

Well, I was scheduled for an induction on Wednesday at 4pm.
I arrived around 4:30-4:35 and was given a suppository, which had medication to soften my cervix and was placed next to it. I started getting contractions right away but couldnt feel them. They continued through the night and continued getting worse. 
At 4am I was checked.. 1cm dilated, and contractions coming on just a few minutes apart. So the nurse on duty decided not to give me any Pitocen to induce me.
My contractions kept getting worse and worse after that. They were also right on top of each other! The nurse told me I could go ahead and get the epidural, or I could just have something temporary for now. I choose the temporary because I was scared I would jump during the epidural, or something would go wrong. However, I never got the temp because it was taking them to long to get the order in.
Around 9am I was checked again. I was 4cm dilated and 80% effaced. The nurse then decided to start me on some pitocen, but she said it was a very small amount and I would be doing most of the work. Around this time (cannot remember exactly), I decided to go ahead and get the epidural.
BTW: I highly recommend the epidural! It was amazing!! :D I was, of course, balling when I was getting it. But thats only because I was scared I was shaking too much, or that I was going to jump and cause something to go wrong. It wasnt painful at ALL!! My IV hurt worse!!
Things progressed really fast after that. By about 1:30-1:45 I was 10cm and completely effaced. However, he was still kind of high, so they decided that I should just sit upright for awhile to try and get him to move down more.
Started pushing at 2:15. Pushed for 1 hour 45 minutes. My epidural wore off twice (I could just feel spots, not everything), so they gave me more meds.
After all that pushing he hadnt moved down and was starting to get a cone head, which the doctor wasnt pleased with. So he decided that I was going to get a c-section.
:cry:
My epi had worn off again by this point. My contractions were horrible and I kept getting the urge to push. However, wasnt allowed to since he wasnt coming down. I was given three doses of meds through my epidural and rushed down to the OR where my little boy was born.
He was born at *4:26pm*, weight *9lbs, 14oz* and *21 ½ inches* long. The doctor was really surprised since my ultrasound had said only 7lbs, 9oz and he had been joking the whole time saying well, we know its not a 10 pounder! He was only 2oz under 10lbs!
:shock:
cant say I told you so.. 
:rofl:
The doc said that he NEVER would have fit down my birth canal! The c-section was the only option I would have had, and if we had known he was that big it would have been done without me spending all that time and energy pushing.
I ended up loosing A LOT of blood and needed two pints of blood. I passed out on the operating table, and didnt wake up until two hours later.
He said that my uterus had stretched so badly that he had to stitch it to my insides so that it wouldnt just collapse. He said most of the time, in that case, he would have had to remove it and I wouldnt have been able to have any more kids.
:cry: Just thinking about it makes me cry.

Anyways, baby is doing amazing. He has a good case of jaundice though. We have to return to the hospital tomorrow morning and if his jaundice levels havent went down then they are going to put him under the lights.
Jamie, my OH, has been amazing. He has basically done every feed and diaper change. Helped me do EVERYTHING, even getting dressed and using the bathroom! :blush: He helped me push the whole time and said that he was sore from pushing so he couldnt imagine how bad I was. He went down to the gift shop and came back with a little rose. It was so sweet! It made me cry!

Well.. I know what you have been waiting for:
PICTURES
https://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p104/summerlovesjamie/baby/
BTW: He has Jamie's complexion (as you will see :lol:) but my facial features! :dance:


----------



## Sarah88

We need a password to access your photo's. Great story though! What a big baby!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## horrorheart13

I wanna see the pictures! But it won't let me! :hissy:


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations love!!!


----------



## ColtonsMom

i made the accout public, so it should work now... sorry about that!

thanks everyone!


----------



## missjess

He's absolutely beautiful!!!! Congrats !!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## AquaDementia

He is amazing!


----------



## BurtonBaby

It let me see the pics... OMG he is PRECIOUS! He has so much hair, and is so sweet. What an adorable little going home outfit haha. He is SO cute!


----------



## vicky

aww hun congratulations he is beautiful


----------



## ColtonsMom

thanks everyone!!
:dance:


----------



## horrorheart13

Yay! He's SO BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Oh he is gorgeous - Congratulations!

Can't believe how big he is!


----------



## Louisa K

Wow he's super cute.. You done great too, sounds like you had a pretty hard time.. How you feeling now ??


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations he's lovely xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he's gorgeous.


----------



## BrittBS

Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable! :)


----------



## loopylew

he's gorgeous, you must be so proud xx


----------



## ColtonsMom

Louisa K said:


> Wow he's super cute.. You done great too, sounds like you had a pretty hard time.. How you feeling now ??

I'm VERY sore. In quite a bit of pain, but I've been trying to take my pain meds.

Thanks again everyone! :headspin:


----------



## nikky0907

He is truly beautiful!
Congrats!:hugs:
It does seem like a tough labor but it also seems like it was all worth it!


----------



## SpecialGift89

He is beautiful. It took him a little while to come into the world but at least he's here and looking good. A very good birth weight. Congrats.


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats xxxx


----------



## bigbelly2

what a corker congratchamalations!!!

h x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Linzi

He's so cute :) Congrats :)

xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats... he is gorgeous!


----------



## elles28

He is adorable congrats xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He is precious!


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations, he is gorgeous xx


----------



## xCherylx

Certainly a future heart-breaker there :)
He is so cute hun, Congratulations!


----------



## kelly86

congratulation he is loverly!


----------



## x-amy-x

he is gorgeous... congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deise

Oh Congrats!!!


----------



## toot

congrats to you and dh on your little prince, he is beautiful.


----------



## welshcakes79

so so soooo cute, a little heartbreaker in the making, huge congrats hun, he is adorable XXX


----------



## maybebaby

Oooh!!! Sooo cute!! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## goldlion

What a beautiful little boy! Congratulations :D :D


----------



## Krissybaby13

Congrats! He is so cute!


----------



## jibby

congratulations and well done....... he is gorgeous!!!!.............................all our moaning was worth it in the end lol....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hes beautiful what an amazing story xx


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations!! He is adorable!! Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## ColtonsMom

just wanted to say thanks much everyone!

We took him to the doctors today. His jaudice level is at a 14. :cry: They said it hasn't gotten worse, but isn't getting better either. Also, if it gets to 20 it can cause permanent long term brain damage.
Yet, instead of going ahead and putting him under the lights, they want me to make an appointment with his pediatrician for tomorrow. If we cannot get one for tomorrow then bring him back up there! So.. the whole thing driving up there was a waste of time. 
Its starting to scare me. I never thought about him having jaundice, and with what they said about it getting to 20 is making me worry alot and getting me emotional. I just want him to be healthy.


----------



## Jenny

:hugs: Congrats on your little boy hon! He's adorable :happydance:

I hope he gets over his jaundice soon :hugs: Isis is just getting over hers, its scary :wacko:.


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congratulations :) He is a credit to you both :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww he is beautiful hun, congratulations!!


----------



## sammie18

AWWW he is sooo cute and he is a BIG boy :) Now i see why he would fit down your canal  Jamie looks like he is enjoying it to! Congrats!


----------



## Gabi

Oh isn't he gorgeous!
Congratulations!

Hope he gets over the jaundice soon!


----------



## Doodles

Congratulations! What a gorgeous boy, and a lovely unusual name, I hope he gets over his jaundice soon


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats hun!!


----------



## ColtonsMom

Thanks! :dance:

His jaundice is getting alot better. We took him to the doctor again on Monday, and it had went down to an 11. Today he doesn't even look yellow anymore. :dance:

He has been getting his days and nights mixed up now though. :blush:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

ahhh sweet, congratulations :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xxx


----------



## Newt

wow, what a story. congratulations on your little boy, he is stunning, what a bompa :D


----------

